# Male or Female Nyereri?



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

What are your thoughts, is it a colorful female?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

It's a lady, the ocellis are too small, andf the color makes me think to a female full of male hormon, it could happen


----------



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Samaki for the response


----------

